

23andMe's genotyping patent - jergosh
http://www.google.com/patents/US8428886

======
lifeisstillgood
Wha?

This looks to an untrained eye as a description of a scientific process - like
heat the mixture in a beaker till it turns red.

Where is the twitter defence only pledge?

